# Litterboxes



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So, my foster kittens are wonderful. I love them dearly and have noticed their poop is less stinky now thanks to the raw diet. 
However, as I am not used to indoor kitties, I am still getting used to the litter box. I do change the litter every day as there are 3 kittens and I really don't like leaving the box with peed on litter for more than 24 hrs. It's not clumping litter and not terribly easy to get the pee out without just dumping the litter. We've been mixing in baking soda to help with the smell as well.

Anyone use this litterbox? I saw it at one of the rescue organizers home yesterday and I thought it was ingenious. My dogs like to litterbox root and I'm so not fond of their little habit...So this is like the perfect thing to just prevent it all around. The kittens will be graduating to being all over the house soon and I'm excited for it. Freya already is, I will be keeping her crate in my room with the litterbox in it and her bed. She'll need to be in that when I'm not home as I don't need her wrecking the place or somehow getting into my lizard cages. :|

Fostering and kittens are addictive. I think I want to start fostering more feral kittens after these guys find their perfect forever homes!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We got one of those for ours only because it cleaned his feet off, Tobi would still try to finagle his way into there, but it was much more obvious as he'd get his body stuck and we could just pull it off him. Like i said it's pretty awesome in cleaning their paws off before they fly out of the box with litter in tow.

It helps with the smell a bit, we usually cleaned it out daily, just scooping out the clumps and adding a bit as needed (usually keeping about 4" deep at all times) otherwise if it gets low it sticks terribly bad to the bottom and creates a stinky mess.

It is pretty damn big though, i was actually very suprised as we ordered ours off of amazon for about 1/2 of what they had it in the stores for HERE.

I honestly don't know why there is such a large difference in price, we had the one i linked. oh, if you decide to order one off amazon you may want the purple as it will bump it just above 25$ and you get free shipping


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My mom uses one of those as one of her litterboxes. It gets 90% of the "use" compared to the other two boxes she has placed around the house.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are some pics



























































Thanks for the info Natalie. :] I'm going to get this.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I have several litter boxes in my house and that is my favorite! Most of the others are behind gated off areas that the dogs can't get to because if they can get into a litter box, well...let's just say there will be nothing left to clean. Gross dogs. However, that one is out in the open and they can't get into it unless they somehow managed to sneak the whole top off. It's also much neater than standard boxes as most of the litter stays inside rather than all over my floor. 

I agree that fostering ferals is addictive! It's very rewarding. The litter I currently have has been very challenging. They were already 11-12 weeks old when we trapped them and two of the five are still pretty nasty several weeks later. They do not want to be touched and aren't afraid to whack me and let me know. Two others, "Big Boy" and "Little Bit", you'd never know were ever feral! They're sweet, playful little monkeys who never stop purring! The fifth, "Fluffy Boy", is still very frightened and slinks to the back of the crate when I touch him, but won't hiss, growl or swat like the meanies. The past few days I've gotten him to engage in playing with toys that I was holding, which is great! I think that's how I'll win him over.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome pictures! they are adorable!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it's great that you have taken in these kittens!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

a stray cat wandered up to our house once, when we lived in the middle of nowhere - I have no idea how she got to our house, and got to our house in good shape and fat. I think she was some kind of spirit cat. No cars ever came within miles of our house, and there were coyotes, and we had about 7 dogs, and snakes, and just all kinds of things that meant there is no way she could have showed up where we lived in one piece, but she did. She was pure white, which made it even odder as her coat was perfect.

Anyway, she went to the bathroom in the toilet. Which made me think she was a witch in a cat's body. I saw many years later a thing where you train them to do that. If i were to ever have another cat, I would train them to use the toilet. I have a friend whose health isn't great and sometimes i do her litter box. It's not a pleasant task.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a big plastic storage bin for my kitten. Similar to this:

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQu8aLhZXwVxEAL1wVjAx5bbK_KHwi8jxSm8doxF1UC9sVIj-zTaA

It keeps Avery out, he isn't that interested in the litterbox though. It also works surprisingly well at keeping the litter in the box. I just don't have the extra cash to be splurging on kitty litterboxes. I love fostering, esp kittens they are fun to watch!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks! It was kind of a no brainer to take them in. I just wasn't sure of when exactly was the right time to start trapping them. So far they have all come around fairly fast. Rachel, do you foster often? The way I won the first kitten, Freya, over was getting her to play with some toys. Now she is all over the place trying to play with everything. Bandit, the smallest grey one, still slinks away and the little white male who my niece named Flynn (after the Tangled character) still hisses a little. Over all they won't swat me though but were reallllllllly nasty before. They're *about* 11 wks old now and two have been with me a week, Freya about two weeks.


edit: And I am really broke right now LOL. So I know what you mean about not being able to splurge on a litterbox. I'm turning my outdoor cats into indoor cats and need a litterbox for them to use. Liam hates being inside sometimes so we will see how it goes. x__x'


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What pretty, gorgeous little kittens, they are so cute. Thank you for taking them in, bet you won't regret it. 
I just use a normal litter box with the clumping (corn) litter so can't help with the litter box you've mentioned here. I've found I use a lot less of the clumping litter as the other type annoyed me when I couldn't sift through to get all the bits out so I'd end up changing it a lot more often. 
I've also got a smaller litter box in the car, just cause Windy, Mollie and I go out so often. I'm not bright enough you see, to pick up on her signals and know when she needs to go to the loo.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Thanks! It was kind of a no brainer to take them in. I just wasn't sure of when exactly was the right time to start trapping them. So far they have all come around fairly fast. Rachel, do you foster often? The way I won the first kitten, Freya, over was getting her to play with some toys. Now she is all over the place trying to play with everything. Bandit, the smallest grey one, still slinks away and the little white male who my niece named Flynn (after the Tangled character) still hisses a little. Over all they won't swat me though but were reallllllllly nasty before. They're *about* 11 wks old now and two have been with me a week, Freya about two weeks.
> 
> 
> edit: And I am really broke right now LOL. So I know what you mean about not being able to splurge on a litterbox. I'm turning my outdoor cats into indoor cats and need a litterbox for them to use. Liam hates being inside sometimes so we will see how it goes. x__x'


I've fostered quite a bit over the last several years, but generally I get them so young that they turn around very quickly and it's not an issue. This is the third litter I've fostered recently that were 10 weeks or over. Definitely a little tougher to tame than little babies, but even the "meanies" have made progress since I first got them. I'm going to bring home a teaser toy today and see if they like that! 

And thank you for fostering ferals!


----------

